# GH's unfair scheduling system



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Sometimes when I drop a block, it immediately disappears, indicating that system determined the block was no longer needed. No, it's not soneone else snapping it up that fast, usually they sit unclaimed for awhile. What irks me is I still get penalized for dropping the block, even though they don't need anyone else to pick it up. Now I'm hearing that drivers are getting put on block restriction for dropping blocks.

When I start my day, I usually log in before I reach the edge of the delivery region, because the app will send offers even if you're not inside yet. Yesterday I did that, got an offer before I was inside, and declined it. 2 minutes later their system automatically logged me out of my block saying, "Because we couldn't reach you..." blah blah blah. Obviously they could reach me to send me an offer. But marked as absent anyway.

Another one is the way blocks overlap and let's say when they come open they leave gaps so I have to skip half hours. So I can sign up for 4-5, 5:30-6:30, then 7-8. A few days later, more blocks are available, because the system finally figured out they need more people between 5 and 7 (duh!) So now I can pick up 5-6 and 6-7, but I have to drop 5:30-6:30 to get them. I still get penalized for dropping a block, even though I actually just picked up an extra one and gave them more coverage.

I don't bother with trying to rise above partner, it's not at all worth it to maintain an 85% acceptance rate (used to require 100% hahahahahahahahahaha) so I've never paid much attention to the other stats because they are unfair and mostly meaningless.

But if they are putting drivers on block restriction for dropping blocks, now it matters all of a sudden. And unfortunately the offers are drying up when I'm off block. They used to under schedule drivers so there were never enough blocks, but always plenty of offers coming in off block. Now they are doing the opposite, throwing tons of blocks out (lots of them crap no one wants that sit unclaimed, lunch time or late night.)


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> Sometimes when I drop a block, it immediately disappears, indicating that system determined the block was no longer needed. No, it's not soneone else snapping it up that fast, usually they sit unclaimed for awhile. What irks me is I still get penalized for dropping the block, even though they don't need anyone else to pick it up. Now I'm hearing that drivers are getting put on block restriction for dropping blocks.
> 
> When I start my day, I usually log in before I reach the edge of the delivery region, because the app will send offers even if you're not inside yet. Yesterday I did that, got an offer before I was inside, and declined it. 2 minutes later their system automatically logged me out of my block saying, "Because we couldn't reach you..." blah blah blah. Obviously they could reach me to send me an offer. But marked as absent anyway.
> 
> ...


Years ago when I first joined GrubHub, you could pick up overlapping blocks. So let's say you had a block scheduled from 2 PM until 4 PM, and one opened up from 3 PM until 5 PM. If you picked up that second block you basically would be extended until 5 PM. About a year or so ago they changed it which is another reason why GrubHub is a POS, the biggest is their $.22/mile nonsense.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Years ago when I first joined GrubHub, you could pick up overlapping blocks. So let's say you had a block scheduled from 2 PM until 4 PM, and one opened up from 3 PM until 5 PM. If you picked up that second block you basically would be extended until 5 PM. About a year or so ago they changed it which is another reason why GrubHub is a POS, the biggest is their $.22/mile nonsense.


That would have made a lot more sense. Similar to how DD lets you extend a block.

GH cannot figure out how to schedule people. One night I was out working off block, and it was slammed. Getting tons of offers, lots of them too far away so I declined. I ran into 2 other drivers at a restaurant, both told me they had 7-8 other orders backed up in their queue. No additional blocks ever opened up.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DooDooHub


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> That would have made a lot more sense. Similar to how DD lets you extend a block.
> 
> GH cannot figure out how to schedule people. One night I was out working off block, and it was slammed. Getting tons of offers, lots of them too far away so I declined. I ran into 2 other drivers at a restaurant, both told me they had 7-8 other orders backed up in their queue. No additional blocks ever opened up.


The thing that makes me laugh is in my area there are so many restaurants they complain that it takes drivers close to two hours to come and get an order, and they may do less than a dozen GrubHub orders a week, yet they won't drop the service. They tell me that their online ratings like from yelp are horrible because of it, but they don't get rid of it. Morons.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

goobered said:


> That would have made a lot more sense. Similar to how DD lets you extend a block.
> 
> GH cannot figure out how to schedule people. One night I was out working off block, and it was slammed. Getting tons of offers, lots of them too far away so I declined. I ran into 2 other drivers at a restaurant, both told me they had 7-8 other orders backed up in their queue. No additional blocks ever opened up.


Problem is their territories are too big. The blocks don't spread people out so you can have no blocks available and everyone who grabbed one 20 miles away so there are no blocked drivers were you are. I never sign up for GH blocks, only DD. Some nights I'm flooded with GH off block orders and other nights I'm ghosted. I'm guessing it has to do if people are on block in my immediate geography or not.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Problem is their territories are too big. The blocks don't spread people out so you can have no blocks available and everyone who grabbed one 20 miles away so there are no blocked drivers were you are. I never sign up for GH blocks, only DD. Some nights I'm flooded with GH off block orders and other nights I'm ghosted. I'm guessing it has to do if people are on block in my immediate geography or not.


In my area the radius north to south is about 40 miles lmao. Now they say that someone who is not even in the radius can order from a restaurant that is in the radius. At $.22 a mile. GFY.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

GrubHub is a mess. You can accept an offer and it may be ready for immediate pick up or it may be 40 minutes to pick up. The never knowing aspect can completely ruin any hope of having a rhythm. They would be better served being truly on demand and let any driver on the platform at once. Also, restaurants often forget to confirm the order and you get to the location and they haven't even started making it.

Their desire to control drivers really ends up shooting themselves in the foot. All they need to do is make it on demand and boot drivers from an order if they aren't there within 10 minutes of the pickup time and offer it to someone else. If they had more drivers available, the chances of a driver being close would be higher. If they told you the pickup time before you accepted it, you could accept it with more certainty.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> GrubHub is a mess. You can accept and they haven't even started making it.


I only have this issue on GH, never DD. Certain places if I get a GH order I call and tell them they have a GH order and I'm on the way to pick it up. Shouldn't have to do that but it's in my own best interest.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Still trying to learn all the nuances of GH's block scheduling. Feel like every time one schedules, they could be running the risk of getting block restricted. Read a lot of pretty surprising stories, don't know what to make of it all really. Is GH being shady and good drivers are losing privileges or are the drivers actually milking the system maybe unconsciously or unknowingly?

While I can see many of the deciding factors being subjective or out of context, especially if it's only a data based algorithm (not sure) and somethings being totally out of the drivers' control. At the same time, it's weird because if they simply didn't have enough business and therefore blocks, wouldn't they just limit the amount of blocks available and none of this would be a problem? Which I assume they do.

Curious as to the smaller or emerging markets where they block restrict due to lack of business, does everyone lose privileges or just the lower level drivers?

One thing I can say is that it does seem drivers do learn the hard way on GH about what GH likes to see or not, especially when it comes to guaranteed pay and block scheduling. They must have had a lot of individuals try exploit things and now a few bad apples ruin it for the rest of us. DD seems to do a good job of spelling out more of the do's and don'ts in their agreement. Think all the apps bring something to the table though, blocks being one of them and the $.22 per mile works for me, as that is or close to my break even, so I don't have to worry that much or do too much thinking while deciding to accept or not.

It may be coming to a point of taking too many chances sitting on the independent contractor vs employee line and eating up too much administrative resources so I could easily see a change to true on demand with surge pricing coming.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a lot more trouble with Uber orders not being ready, restaurant not using the tablet, restaurant closed and so on. GH is much better because most places do update as ready and give realistic pickup times.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

22 cents a mile? Only if your on a bicycle can you make money on that, tax write off is over double that so your losing money all the time. Why would you drive anything at those rates? Any car is going to be over 22 cents per mile unless you got a free hybrid


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NicFit said:


> 22 cents a mile? Only if your on a bicycle can you make money on that, tax write off is over double that so your losing money all the time. Why would you drive anything at those rates? Any car is going to be over 22 cents per mile unless you got a free hybrid


Because you make most of your money on tips. Many on food delivery use at least $1 per mile total pay as the standard for what orders they accept.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Because you make most of your money on tips. Many on food delivery use at least $1 per mile total pay as the standard for what orders they accept.


Honestly if I have a week where I make $1/mile, that's a pretty bad week. I try for $1.15 which is roughly double the National allotment. I'm usually right between $1.14-$1.17 per week, sometimes I'll get a shade over $1.20. I'm more times over $1.20 then I am under $1.10. Was a lot of trial and error, along with knowledge gained from members here.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

goobered said:


> Sometimes when I drop a block, it immediately disappears, indicating that system determined the block was no longer needed. No, it's not soneone else snapping it up that fast, usually they sit unclaimed for awhile. What irks me is I still get penalized for dropping the block, even though they don't need anyone else to pick it up. Now I'm hearing that drivers are getting put on block restriction for dropping blocks.
> 
> When I start my day, I usually log in before I reach the edge of the delivery region, because the app will send offers even if you're not inside yet. Yesterday I did that, got an offer before I was inside, and declined it. 2 minutes later their system automatically logged me out of my block saying, "Because we couldn't reach you..." blah blah blah. Obviously they could reach me to send me an offer. But marked as absent anyway.
> 
> ...


It sounds like grub hub and doordash were designed by the same people.The whole scheduling bit needs some work, I should be able to exchange my 2pm - 5pm shift for the 2pm - 7pm without going in and deleting my 2 - 5 first and risking losing it AND the 2 - 7 because someone picked it up before I could. And the 30 minute window BS should only matter if you are scheduling for different areas.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

iheartsubarus said:


> It sounds like grub hub and doordash were designed by the same people.The whole scheduling bit needs some work, I should be able to exchange my 2pm - 5pm shift for the 2pm - 7pm without going in and deleting my 2 - 5 first and risking losing it AND the 2 - 7 because someone picked it up before I could. And the 30 minute window BS should only matter if you are scheduling for different areas.


Yep, just yesterday DD allowed me to schedule 3 short dashes during the evening with 30-60 minute gaps in between. Then it suddenly told me I could "dash now" through the entire evening, except of course I couldn't start until I deleted those scheduled dashes.



Solid 5 said:


> Honestly if I have a week where I make $1/mile, that's a pretty bad week. I try for $1.15 which is roughly double the National allotment. I'm usually right between $1.14-$1.17 per week, sometimes I'll get a shade over $1.20. I'm more times over $1.20 then I am under $1.10. Was a lot of trial and error, along with knowledge gained from members here.


I try to shoot for $1.20 per mile and it's usually doable, as long as I don't take GH's long pickups.



Solid 5 said:


> In my area the radius north to south is about 40 miles lmao. Now they say that someone who is not even in the radius can order from a restaurant that is in the radius. At $.22 a mile. GFY.


I measured the distance between the two longest deliveries I have taken both east and west and they were about 40 miles apart. One took me deep into a residential area, and the other took me down a dirt road. Both took almost an hour round trip. I got suckered into taking these trips shortly after GH expanded the area, never again.

When you take into account how slow it is to drive down a dirt road, or keep taking twists and turns through a big subdivision, it makes it even worse to be out that far.

And no wonder there aren't enough drivers available for pickups, when you have someone taking an hour to do one drop off way out in the middle of nowhere. The only people who will take these are the ones who want to be premier, and GH loads those drivers up with lots of orders. So while they are driving down a dirt road full of potholes at 10 mph, they may have up to 8 orders still waiting in their queue.



Seamus said:


> Problem is their territories are too big. The blocks don't spread people out so you can have no blocks available and everyone who grabbed one 20 miles away so there are no blocked drivers were you are. I never sign up for GH blocks, only DD. Some nights I'm flooded with GH off block orders and other nights I'm ghosted. I'm guessing it has to do if people are on block in my immediate geography or not.


The people running this company have no basic understanding of logistics.



Seamus said:


> I only have this issue on GH, never DD. Certain places if I get a GH order I call and tell them they have a GH order and I'm on the way to pick it up. Shouldn't have to do that but it's in my own best interest.


There is one restaurant on GH that has a problem with this, but it's always the same employee. She confirms the order but doesn't send it to the kitchen. I think it's the restaurant's fault and mainly her fault, not GH.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Because you make most of your money on tips. Many on food delivery use at least $1 per mile total pay as the standard for what orders they accept.


Most food deliveries are within a couple of miles, and they take up to a half hour each. To me the time/miles/money just doesn't add up to anywhere near what a rideshare ride does, I think ride share is still around $1 a mile but I can go 20-30 miles in an hour, I guess if you only do deliveries and your positioned around the restaurants it'll cut down on the time per order but I couldn't do both and make good money while taking deliveries so I stopped deliveries


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

grub hub . SUCKS today . 2 months ago i could easily earn 30 bucks an hour on a friday and sat . Today they are sending low ball offers .
I suggest you look into insta kart. im earning stead 20 an hour . This job your office is in the grocery store .
2 or 3 miles drives . Today i made 23 on a order and only drove a mile but spent 40 minutes in kroger .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> grub hub . SUCKS today . 2 months ago i could easily earn 30 bucks an hour on a friday and sat . Today they are sending low ball offers .
> I suggest you look into insta kart. im earning stead 20 an hour . This job your office is in the grocery store .
> 2 or 3 miles drives . Today i made 23 on a order and only drove a mile but spent 40 minutes in kroger .


Dude you have complained about EVERY gig service. It's getting tiring. Get a different type of job.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Dude you have complained about EVERY gig service. It's getting tiring. Get a different type of job.


Know it all . If i complained about every app why am I suggest instaKart ?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Know it all . If i complained about every app why am I suggest instaKart ?


Until one thing pisssses you off. Then it will be wash-rinse-repeat.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Until one thing pisssses you off. Then it will be wash-rinse-repeat.


Know what you keep driving for a company that slashes your rates.
Uber eats slashed the rates 75 % here. dd 50 % gh 50 % . uber x is not worth it lyft is just ok. 
Solid you may drive for pennies I Do not . 
My opinion you are forced to drive these new lower rates and your pissed off others can quit.
I never have to drive or work another day in my life . I can just sit home all day do nothing, You have to drive and earn chump change to feed yourself. This is why your so pissed off !

You could not even afford my dinner bill tonight lol. What i spent tonight on dinner for 2 is the same as your earn an entire week lol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Know what you keep driving for a company that slashes your rates.
> Uber eats slashed the rates 75 % here. dd 50 % gh 50 % . uber x is not worth it lyft is just ok.
> Solid you may drive for pennies I Do not .
> My opinion you are forced to drive these new lower rates and your pissed off others can quit.
> ...


Look son, you don't know me, so don't assume. Because you make an a$$ out of "U" and "ME".

PS.....son you should use some of your income on English lessons, specifically punctuation and spelling. YEE HAW!!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Look son, you don't know me, so don't assume. Because you make an a$$ out of "U" and "ME".
> 
> PS.....son you should use some of your income on English lessons, specifically punctuation and spelling. YEE HAW!!!!


Sure i speak 6 languages . Sorry i have some trouble with english Like i posted in a past chat . 
All i can say is i am so happy my only form of income is not from picking up passengers and driving them like a robot .
One after the other .Living pay check after pay check .
Educated ? I think not . Anybody that drives and bashes others is lucky to have a high school degree .
Keep driving day after day manage your daily income . 
I bet somebody on here is cashing out 10 or 15 times a week pay that .50c Get pissed off at the world .
Thinking your better then everybody . There is an extra hour in the day should you be on the road ? get that money lol .
I Know i am not better then everybody just better then a person that lives for bashing others over the internet that has zero life .
Usually zero life equals zero money why i put the together .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Sure i speak 6 languages . Sorry i have some trouble with english Like i posted in a past chat .
> All i can say is i am so happy my only form of income is not from picking *up passengers* and driving them like a robot .
> One after the other .Living pay check after pay check .
> Educated ? I think not . Anybody that drives and bashes others is lucky to have a high school degree .
> ...


I don't drive people. Pay attention to my posts.

Don't like what I write?.........son, there is an "Ignore" feature. Trolls generally don't use it however, they enjoy the flaming.

Hope you voted today!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

always nice finding new friends . Im not following you so i can share the conversations with you .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> always nice finding new friends . Im not following you so i can share the conversations with you .


You do you son. I read 'em all.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> You do you son. I read 'em all.


proper english please !


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Grubhub recently extended hours to midnight in my area, but this week they started closing the market early.

11 pm: We signed you out because your market is closed.
Also 11 pm: Your shift is starting please sign on.
11:30 Please toggle available or your schedule will be updated.
11:40 Since we haven't been able to reach you, we ended your block.


----------

